# women's health issues



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I've only been to planned parenthood once, but it was a good experience. I was even in the slightly ghetto part of town! They determine what you pay by your income, so I ended up getting free care. Forms took a few minutes to fill out, but I was seen within probably 10 minutes, way less than my normal doctor. Plus, I got a ton of free condoms


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My doctor does paps every 3 years, but still has to do an annual "well woman" visit to renew the prescription. They will, however, give me a short term renewal if when I schedule my appointment I'm close to running out.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

If you're not sexually active, why are you on depo? Just wondering... I was given that shot once and it jacked me up for a year.

My insurance pays for one pap a year.


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been told before to go in once every two years for a pap, but I just keep going in annually anyway and they keep doing it. It's just one of those things, I feel better going in. I also get my teeth cleaned every 3 or 4 months, I'm happier when it's done  (I was going to say I get my teeth floated every 3 or 4 mos, lol!)


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Sony said:


> If you're not sexually active, why are you on depo? Just wondering... I was given that shot once and it jacked me up for a year.
> 
> My insurance pays for one pap a year.


Probably due to other stuff regarding hormones, like bad menstrual cramps or acne. I'm not sure they'd do depo for acne, but I think they would if you were having severe hormonal issues.

OP, ya might wanna start looking for a new clinic, sorry to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

